# Our Ziggy ( american bull dog )



## W+T (Sep 21, 2009)

We have had Ziggy now about 7 weeks, we got her from a rescue dogs home with her 7 brothers and sisters. We was lucky we got her as she was the last one left. 
She is doing brilliantly aswell, can be stubborn as a lot of females  It took a while to get her to go walkies, about 2 weeks of me sitting on the drive waiting for her to when she wanted to. she still sits down halfway around a walk and has a look around, or lies down in the cool grass and moves when she wants to. Now she takes us for a walk lol She is getting a big girl now, strange why we got her as T wanted to get a small dog but we fell in love with her on first site.

When we got her at 5 1/2 months old









Ziggy and Woody play a lot, they have been out together but Ziggy has something for Woodys tail feathers. 
Actualy they was sort of kissing the other night.



Here she is now,

As we know pups love to chew, and my god does she.


----------



## BaileyTerrierThing (Jul 29, 2014)

She is lovely and looks like great fun


----------



## W+T (Sep 21, 2009)

BaileyTerrierThing said:


> She is lovely and looks like great fun


fun yes if you like to wrestle lol


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

She is beautiful! Looks like she's going to be a big girl when she'd older.


----------



## W+T (Sep 21, 2009)

Thorne said:


> She is beautiful! Looks like she's going to be a big girl when she'd older.


, now she gets giddy at home when playing, running around like a mad dog, she had so much room

I know, but then i am a bit biased lol.

Just been out for a walk with Zig, she has been great in the garden fetching and playing etc, so as it was quiet and nobody about i took around the back on she small field area and decide to let her off for the first time, now she gets giddy at home when playing, running around like a mad dog, she had so much more room
she looked mental lol. skidding around all over the pace near knocking me over when i called her back, gave her a treat for coming and she was off again, local dog was in its back garden, she stopped dead for minutes watching like a pointer dog, tail in the air and sussing out who it is. She never met this dog as this one NEVER gets out poor thing, cracking looking dog aswell, it sits in the window looking out all the time, staffi cross and looks a belter.

Anyway, she found the stream.....about 100 yards of it aswell, she loves water so straight in and playing in the mud, good job its bath time tonight, she ran up and down, i then panicked as i lost site of her, i called her and nothing, all of a sudden she bounced out from one of the bushs when i called her and came and sat by me, and manky can only describe her lol.

cant wait to take her again.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds like she had a great time! She is gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh my, she is soooooooooo gorgeous. :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## W+T (Sep 21, 2009)

And to think she was the last of the 7 pups in the dogs home to go, so the runt of the litter, she did seem smaller than the brother she was with, what did they know  i think what put folk off her was that she just would NOT walk at all. 20 mins to get 20 yards, and that was me holding her under her belly to help her walk along. my god how she has changed, now its her fetching her lead and asking to go out lol


----------



## Alanandoscar (Aug 10, 2014)

What a great face! Well done for rescuing her


----------



## Legoloon (Aug 11, 2014)

She's beautiful!


----------



## simo (Aug 15, 2014)

Cute face,she is so beautiful


----------



## W+T (Sep 21, 2009)

As Zig was moulting bad for a few week we said we would go back into the front room, we live in the con`y, so much comfy, well more for ziggy now as we have a cloth sofa in the con`y and we dont let here on there, but in the front room its leather. T is more strict on this type of thing, i am soft lol, we was in the front room 2nd night and T said to Zig to go lie on the other sofa.

Well, think she has claimed it





`you aint shifting me now`


Just have to watch she dont jmp at the telly, she loves to watch Dog Rescue and the like with us, just gets excited a bit at times, good job we are insured lol


----------



## W+T (Sep 21, 2009)

Its been a mad 7 months or so, Our Ziggy has grown, and i think still growing to be a big girl some 30kg now, still as playful as ever, for ever chewing tyos in no time ata ll, now she has a rubber tyre, its lasting here, but rubber balls she is going through, and her basket, well its in a state lol. She cant have bedding at night as she east and shreds it all over, but i am not complaining as non of the furniture has been touched once.
She has learned a lot and being good for most things, well, since she went to the dogs home 4 months ago to be spayed she has come back to be hard work on the pooping thing. she used to tll us when she wanted to go out, no longer does, she poops i the house at night, 2 - 4 times aswell as piddles. I am up every 2-3 hrs to let her out but its not working yet. 
She was only at the home and vets for 2 days from home. Lost what to do but i will work at it. 

Good bit is she is so playful with everyone and every dog, which can be bad, she has been attacked 4 times now when she has been on lead aswell, 3 times by JR and once by a Collie, i wasnt impressed. she just sat there with the JR dogs and then wimperd, the Collie she tried to get away while dragging me along, i have to say i had to kick two of the JR dogs as they got her by thr neck, lucky no harm done but a cut nose. 
I have found a few new places to take her now where she can be safe and play with decent safe dogs. 

It does worry me that a lot of folk dont know there own dogs and let them off lead, it worries me that it mite turn her against dogs so then i cant let her enjoy running free and playing.

I am so proud of her and love her to bits, some pics of some outings.


----------



## W+T (Sep 21, 2009)

Todays fun, a friend has a young Dobber, they get so well they didnt stop playing for near 2 hrs lol.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

She's adorable! Love her smile. She well and truly sacrificed her toy lol! I remember coming home one time after having had my dog for about a month and he had done the same to his vet bed!! :yikes:


----------



## W+T (Sep 21, 2009)

Ziggy met her brother for the first time the other day, i am sure they new each other, well you know, recognised each other, she played with him differently from other dogs, do you think they would ??

Her brother is a bit bigger, or fatter, was so funny as Zig was like a sprinter as Cognac was the donkey lol. 

Some of my best pics i got of them together and a vid saying good bye before they left.


----------



## W+T (Sep 21, 2009)

They had a game of kiss catch aswell lol


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice photos she looks like she can move pretty fast! Keeping him on his toes for sure. They are both gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## W+T (Sep 21, 2009)

kaz_f said:


> Nice photos she looks like she can move pretty fast! Keeping him on his toes for sure. They are both gorgeous :001_wub:


Cognac make me laugh with his face, he is crossed eyes lol.
We are trying to find the other 6 brothers and sister that came into the dogs home, like a family reunion lol.

Zig has a taste of her own medicine the other day playing with a whipet, she was getting frustrated as she wanted to play not run at that time lol


----------



## W+T (Sep 21, 2009)

Just before Cognac went home they had there last play, think the neighbours guessd that aswell lol. we have wooden joisted floors, not good with near 70kg of daft dog jumping around lol


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

Ziggy is such an adorable dog. Good thing she has found a loving and what she can call her forever home. I hope that you will see her brothers and sisters for their family reunion.


----------



## W+T (Sep 21, 2009)

JordanWalker said:


> Ziggy is such an adorable dog. Good thing she has found a loving and what she can call her forever home. I hope that you will see her brothers and sisters for their family reunion.


Me and Luke, Coggys owner are seeing if we can find the other owners but on two more and one is not interested and the other is now pregnant and finds theres hard to control and her boyfriend works odd hours. We will keep an eye out though for the others.


----------



## W+T (Sep 21, 2009)

What a time it was today, the two nut jobs out terrorising Hollingworth lake today.

Gognac had never been and wouldnt go in the water until Our Zig showed him how its done, she loves water, but for a bath.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Great pics! Super teamwork!

Looks like they were having a great time


----------

